# Automatic Knives and florida Knife laws



## arnisandyz

I was doing some research on Auto Knives and came across another forum in which a Gun/Knife dealer from Florida posted a thread entitled "Even the Cops don't know the law".

Basically he was at a gun/knife show in Jacksonville and a group of LEO stopped at his booth, looked at an auto knife and asked if it was legal.  One of the LEO was a friend of his so he decided to mess with them and said "You tell me"  He said he got 5 different "guesses" and one guy even went back to his car to check the "books".

Apparently according to this dealer, there is NO mandates on Auto knives or size of blade in Florida.  The only thing in the Statutes regarding knives are about the weapon being concelled or it being a projectile type weapon.  I found this very interesting as someone a long time ago told me my balisong was illegal to carry.  I'm doing more research, I wouldn't mind adding a good auto to my collection.


Andy


----------



## arnisandyz

Found more info on Florida Knife laws
here http://www.floridaknifemakers.org/Florida Knife Laws.htm

There is a section that explains the laws of "switchblades"  and the confusion of "projectile" and "self-propelled" (doesn't say anything about balisong/gravity knives however.


----------



## Elfan

http://pw1.netcom.com/~brlevine/sta-law.htm

Lots of good knife law info there.


----------



## Cthulhu

I'm at work now, so I'll have to check the site later.  However, from what I was told during my NRA safety course, it isn't illegal in FL to purchase automatic knives, but to carry them, you have to have a concealed weapons permit (which is frighteningly easy to get if you have no criminal record).

Cthulhu


----------

